# Peerless 700 transaxle question



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Guy's, 

I have a Toro riding mower with a peerless 700 transaxle in it. the forward gears work fine , but reverse pops out of gear. 

I have read several places it could be the shift keys, is this correct? 

I recieved this unit for free, motor and everything is fine, would like to get it operating correctly. 

I do small engine repair as a side business, but I never messed with transmissions. I'm not afraid to takle this repair if someone can educate me. 

Thanks,


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Are you sure the shifter is fully engaging the trans into reverse (shifter hitting fender) ?

I suppose either the shift keys or reverse gear could be worn but I have never ran across one, It's mostly shift keys breaking causing no forward gear changes.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Could be shift keys, but I would first make sure the shift lever is operating such that reverse is fully engaged.
here is service manual covering unit.
http://www.cpdonline.com/691218.pdf
Tecumseh/Peerless Motion Driveline Transmissions and Differentials


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If all the forward speeds work alright then the shift keys are good. Reverse is not engaged via the shift keys on a 700 series transmission. the shift collar has a couple of raised shoulders on it and this engages the reverse gear. There may be something limiting the travel and not fully engaging the reverse gear, such as a loose shift lever where it attaches to the transmission, or the shift collar and reverse drive gear is worn. There is also an outside chance that the shift fork may have a problem where the spring ball locks the shift fork.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

lets say the shift lever is going back as far as it should ( not hitting the fender,etc..) are the items 30yeartech describe able to be seen by taking the top off the transmission?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Dimark1009 said:


> lets say the shift lever is going back as far as it should ( not hitting the fender,etc..) are the items 30yeartech describe able to be seen by taking the top off the transmission?


Yes, you can look at everything inside this tranny by removing the top.

Regardless of the shift lever not hitting anything, where it attaches to the transmission shift fork, is it tight? The shift fork has a square shoulder on it that the shift lever engages it to rotate the shift fork, if it's loose or worn it may not be turning the shift fork all the way into the reverse gear.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks 30yeartech , I will check this and if thats not it, I will post back.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Reverse is not engaged via the shift keys on a 700 series transmission. the shift collar has a couple of raised shoulders on it and this engages the reverse gear.



Hmmm, I think you may be mistaken 30Y.


The shift keys have a lower area where they are inserted into the shift collar, This lower area holds them in the collar for sliding back and forth on the shaft while shifting. The keys and collar must be installed on the shaft as a assembly because of this lower area. 

The head or end of the shift keys protrude past the shift collar (thus the shoulders you see). So the end of the shift keys do engage into the reverse gear/sprocket for reverse movement of the unit.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Restrorob said:


> Hmmm, I think you may be mistaken 30Y.


Your RIGHT! Not only was I mistaken, I was WRONG. 

Why in my mind I was picturing the shift collar from a MTD Transmission is beyond me. However I still don't think the shift keys would be the cause of the reverse problem as they are solid in the reverse enagement (no spring action) and are squared off, not tapered as in the forward speeds. The only way to tell for sure is to have a look at them.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> I still don't think the shift keys would be the cause of the reverse problem



I agree with you there, As I said I have never seen the keys or gear/sprocket wear and cause this kind of problem.

Oh, You caught me on the HM80 points so now were even....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

*problem resolved !!!!*

I have found the problem and it is now fixed!!

Thank you Glenjudy, Restrorob and 30yeartech, your suggestion led to the root of the problem...

somehow the shifter lever was crooked where it fastens to the linkage on top of the transmission. 

when the shift lever was all the way rearward the transmission wasnt quite in reverse. 

after a quick adjustment it now operates fine. 

Thanks for all the help. I had envisions of tearing the tranny apart.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------

